# .

## tonsa

.

 ,     .
 .  .  .   .

  ? 
    .
      ?
    ?
      ,  -   ?
             ?

     ,    .    ,    ,     .

----------


## food-list

https://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/429364/

----------


## food-list

,       . /          ,    .

----------


## .

,      0%.

   -   .
   .  - -, -12  / CMR,  ,   .
       .         .      .
   ,      .
        15 (  !) ,    .       ,      .
  ,           4,    () - , -12 (CMR),   - ,   ,     (,    ).       1150035          (       ). 
       .

----------


## tonsa

> ,      0%.
> 
>    -   .
>    .  - -, -12  / CMR,  ,   .
>        .         .      .
>    ,      .
>         15 (  !) ,    .       ,      .
>   ,           4,    () - , -12 (CMR),   - ,   ,     (,    ).       1150035          (       ). 
>        .


 !

 ,  ,  ,  ,  12     ,  .          .        ?  12,   ?
      ,      4 ,   ,      .    ,   12,         ?          15    .

?

  !

----------


## food-list

> 15    .


  8 / /

----------


## .

> 8 / /


,   ,  .  8  .
  :
        2020 .
/	 
                   (, )	             
  ()
  1 	   2019 .	  20  2020 .
  2	   2020 .	  12  2020 .
  3	   2020 .	  12  2020 .
  4	   2020 .	  10  2020 .
  5	   2020 .	  18  2020 .
  6	   2020 .	  10  2020 .
  7	   2020 .	  10  2020 .
  8	   2020 .	  12  2020 .
  9	   2020 .	  10  2020 .
  10	   2020 .	  12  2020 .
  11	   2020 .	  12  2020 .
  12	   2020 .	  10  2020 .

----------


## .

> ?  12,   ?
>     ,   12,         ? 
> ?


, )  ,      ,      ,  , ,     , ...  ,      .

----------


## tonsa

> , )  ,      ,      ,  , ,     , ...  ,      .


   !

----------

> 


        ?

----------


## food-list

> ?


/        .

----------

*food-list*,             ....   - ?       ?

----------

> !
>           15    .


   10  ..     
   12.08
   10.09
   12.10
 ..

----------

,                 ?      ?

----------


## plushKa_61

!
 ,       ,   ?

----------

